# Striped micranthum



## Bjorn (Jun 21, 2018)

In the back of my brain, there is something telling me that a striped variety of micranthum has been described. Anyone that knows anything about it?


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes I saw it on FB.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 22, 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/SlipperOrchi...376206/?type=3&source=57&refid=52&__tn__=EH-R


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks Istvan, indeed an interesting one Has it been described as a variety or is it a one time wonder


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 23, 2018)

thats lovely


----------



## Hien (Jun 23, 2018)

it looks to me as if the pouch imitates the petals' pattern , perhaps a kind of quasi peloric form of paph in pattern ( not in shape such as three pouches)


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 24, 2018)

Hien said:


> it looks to me as if the pouch imitates the petals' pattern , perhaps a kind of quasi peloric form of paph in pattern ( not in shape such as three pouches)



yes, it does look like that


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2018)

Probably, but still nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin (Jun 26, 2018)

Neat.


----------

